# I'm feeling left behind...



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Good News, plan to spend less then half that on a really nice setup. Ski's are a different deal, but snowboards really aren't that expensive. Top of the line run about $500-600, bindings $150-200. You can get deals on those prices too.

Sounds like you like a nice and stiff freeride only board. Check these out, NeverSummer makes sick boards.

F1 Premier: http://neversummer.com/2010/snow/premier.html
Titan: http://neversummer.com/2010/snow/titan.html

For 2011 I think they revamped the Titan into this, the Raptor http://www.daddiesboardshop.com/never-summer-raptor-snowboard-2011.aspx


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Never Summer Raptor is $579... if I was a full-time big mountain rider that's what I'd be going for.


----------



## pinkrobe (Sep 29, 2008)

That's two votes for the NeverSummer Raptor, and I see a lot of support for NS in general on this forum. Any other brands with something similar, such as Gnu, Lib-Tech, Rome, Option, etc.?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You are exactly my measurements. Although I fluctuate between 175 - 185lbs 

I ride 158 for all-mountain. 161 is great for powder days, but with rocker you definitely won't need one that big. You can even do a 156 for a more playful board.

Here are my recs:

Burton: Custom X - Great board for your style of riding. It is a traditional camber and fairly stiff and light. You're going to love charging with this board.

Burton Custom X Snowboard 2011

Ride: Highlife - I haven't had a chance to demo this board, but I have heard great reviews from co-workers. They said this board rips and is a fantastic all-mountain/powder board. It has a LowPro rocker. That means it is rockered through the tip, but flatter in the tail. I hear riding switch is fine on this board, but it's not exactly what it was built for.

Ride Highlife Mens Snowboard 2011

Lib Tech: Banana Magic - I friggen love this board. If budget was not an issue, this would be my board for sure. It was a pure pleasure to ride this board all-mountain while still being able to freestyle. It was light and fast. Edge to edge was smooth and the power out of the turns was satisfying. It is also a rocker with magnatraction. This board has the highest rocker out of my recommendations, but it doesn't ride like one. It's loose when you need it to be yet still engaging during carves. The magnatraction absolutely works on icey conditions.

T-Rice Pro Model - It's hard to find a bad review about this board. I unfortunately didn't get a chance to hop on one, but people love it!

Lib Tech Snowboards

K2: Turbo Dream - I will always recommend this board for an all-mountain rider. It is simply a great board to shred the whole mountain with. This board has K2's all-mountain rocker which is the rocker tech that I favor most currently. Engaging edge hold, great torsional flex to power you out of the turns, and the 2011 has harshmellow which dampens the ride on faster, steeper runs. Oh, and landings were stable off natural kickers (Not that I get huge cork 360s or anything ). For a rockered board, the Turbo Dream was pretty fast. Not Custom X fast, but fast enough.

Slayblade - Another employee favorite at the 2011 test fest. This one has 0 camber which means that it is totally flat. Pretty decent stick in my opinion. Zippy and gripping. Smooth edge to edge and decent pop.

K2 Snowboards

For bindings, your options are wide open.

You want stiff? Ride SPI are super stiff. You want middle of the road flex? Ride Deltas are great.

Rome Targas have stiffness adjustability so those are a great choice for all-mountain riders.

There are tons of recent binding threads around here so you can take a looksy there.


----------



## pinkrobe (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool beans! :thumbsup:

One thing I'm wondering about _[zips up flamesuit]_ regarding Burton, have they gotten better in terms of maintaining stiffness? The two Burton boards I have [BMC, Supermodel] lasted for maybe 20 days at the initial stiffness levels, and then turned to noodles. Putting that many days into other boards, I didn't experience the same issue. _[keeps flamesuit on while awaiting responses]_

Other than that, are there any real *dis*advantages to rockered/hybrid boards or "magnetraction" edges in terms of speed or traversing? For whatever reason, I find myself doing long, flat traverses where every little bit of speed helps. Many of the reviews I've read indicate there's a bit of a tradeoff with max straightline speed vs. the added edge hold. Is it something I'd notice?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I personally haven't had any issues with Burton boards. My experience with them only runs from 2006 and on though. My current 07 Shaun White is still great and poppy as ever. I haven't notice any substantial change in the flex. I ride really crappy conditions as well and I have put a lot of days on that board.

The speed issue with rockers vs traditional camber is true for the most part. Camber is just faster hands down... unless powder comes into play. A good sintered base, cambered board will always be faster than a sintered rocker board. On the flip side, a rockered board will always provide more float and maneuverability.

There are tons of options out there though providing you with a plethora of good compromises. For example, that Turbo Dream I mentioned. While being rockered and fast, it still isn't as fast as the Custom X. However, because it is an all-mountain rocker which means it's mellow, it is faster than other boards with higher rockers. The speed trade-off isn't as drastic and you still get a lot of the playfulness and float of a full on rockered board.

Edge hold has also been an issue with rockered boards. Cambered boards just can't be beat in this department either. But again, the difference nowadays just isn't as drastic as they were a couple of years ago. The Ride Machete has great edge hold. In fact, I forgot that I was on a rockered board for a moment when I demoed it. 

I personally am going to make the move to rockered boards next season. They are just plain old fun to ride. They provide more than enough speed for me. After all, it's not like I'm constantly bombing runs or racing friends. The added float and playfulness is a great trade-off for me especially when considering edge hold isn't such a big issue with rocker tech with all the options available.

BTW: I will always have a place in my heart for traditional camber boards. The Custom-X still reigns as one of my favorite all-mountain boards.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

164 Timeless + Drake Podiums - the exact setup I was riding a couple years back. I think my Timeless was an 01 or 02. I will vouch for NeverSummer. I went from the Timeless to a 168 Premier, and recently demoed the new 161 Premier (2010 version). It was a blast to ride. I've got a good 30+lbs on you and you will have no problem downsizing a bit with these boards. Don't leary of the smaller size, they ride bigger than they look...IMO.


----------



## pinkrobe (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks all! Based on your descriptions, I may be best served by going with a board that has traditional camber or perhaps only partial/hybrid rocker. I've never had any problems with powder - it's just so easy to ride.  I'm getting a semi just thinking about it. 

The only thing I have trouble with is keeping an edge on hardpack or in crap snow. I'm guessing that's what the magnetraction-style edges are for?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Had no issue holding an edge on hard pack or ice on my rocker/camber board last season. Also had no issues losing speed on flats compared to my old cambered board. For side cuts the magne-traction felt too catchy for me and I prefered the Vario Grip of my NS. Going to be checking out smokin boards this season and see how their take of magne-traction(which is a bit mellower then Lib techs) compares to Never Summers Vario Grip.

Would suggest that you try and demo a few hybrid rockers and see how you like them.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

pinkrobe said:


> Thanks all! Based on your descriptions, I may be best served by going with a board that has traditional camber or perhaps only partial/hybrid rocker. I've never had any problems with powder - it's just so easy to ride.  I'm getting a semi just thinking about it.
> 
> The only thing I have trouble with is keeping an edge on hardpack or in crap snow. I'm guessing that's what the magnetraction-style edges are for?


Burton overbuild and break all their boards in before leaving the factory these days so if anything they should retain their stiffness better than other manufacturers out there.

The Custom-X is pretty much dead on for your purposes but with your enormous budget you could go all out and get a T7 for ultimate hard charging (Not gonna suggest a Vapor cause that is blatant excess)

All manufacturers have their own version of magnetraction, that was largely developed to help with edge hold on ice with rockered boards but these days any premium camber board still takes advantage of the technology. In the case of Burton they call it Frostbite edges.

If I were in your position i'd be getting a 159 Custom X and if you want to spend up to your $1500 limit then get a Malolo for the powder days as well.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I have last seasons cambered NS Titan and its a beast. From what you said something along that line would be perfect. Nice and stiff. The last board I had was a timeless too and trust me you won't know yourself once you get on a NS. 

Buy it in the states. Its cheaper than buying them here in Alberta as the mark-up's on NS boards is crazy when you can find them.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.jonessnowboards.com/boards.aspx
http://arborcollective.com/snow/boards/

jones flagship or arbor a-frame, both big mtn freeride boards made for steep and deep as well as mach speed on the groomers!


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

PowSurfer said:


> http://www.jonessnowboards.com/boards.aspx
> Arbor
> 
> jones flagship or arbor a-frame, both big mtn freeride boards made for steep and deep as well as mach speed on the groomers!


the boards on arbor's page are listed as 2010/2011, but those are actually their 2009/2011 boards. the 2011 is similar, but a little different.


----------



## pinkrobe (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh man, I am SO STOKED for the upcoming season! Y'all have provided me with so much to choose from, I don't know what I'll get. The boards I'm seriously considering [in no particular order] are:

Jones Flagship
Burton Custom X [or T7 for bling - LOL]
Never Summer Raptor
If there's anything else I should be looking at, let me know. Cheers!


----------



## pinkrobe (Sep 29, 2008)

It's been a couple of weeks, and I've been to a couple shops and done some more research. I'm going with the Jones Flagship 161. I was waffling between the Jones, the Burton T7 and the NS Raptor. My local shop carries Jones and Burton, and I made a snap decision. One thing that shocked me - the Flagship goes for $499. I was expecting to pay $700+, so it's actually relatively cheap. The T7 goes for $950 around here, just for comparison.

While I was shopping, I picked up the K2 Auto Ever bindings. I'll keep my Thirty Two Prime boots for one more season, but get some orthotics for them so my flat feet don't cramp. I hope it's a good season. My wife got new boots, and we're talking about getting more cat time in this winter. Thanks to everyone for their advice and opinions, they helped quite a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey if you're looking for a new insole for your boots check out shred soles. they're designed specifically for snowboarding. I got a pair at the end of last season, they're solid. I think BurritosandSnow has a pair too. Good and comfortable support, way better than stock insoles. 

ShredSoles - Performance Snowboarding Insoles


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

pinkrobe said:


> Howdy! My buddy wants to buy my current setup from me [164 Ride Timeless + Drake Podiums], so I need a new board and bindings.


My primary board was a 164 Timeless (with Ride SPI's) until the middle of last season. That thing is FAST and great on East Coast ice.

I bought an NS SL-R 161 for a little more nimbleness in the trees and moguls. Couldn't be happier. The rocker makes it agile like a board 10cm shorter, but when the icey higher speed cruising runs beckon, it's got the edge hold. I only notice a slight drop in flat out speed (it is 3 cm shorter) but a huge increase in nimbleness. That's what I was looking for and exactly what I got.

The unexpected bonus seems to be the durability of the base. I hit a few small rocks last spring that would have left a small gouge in my Timeless, but couldn't find anything on the NS.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I would also highly recommend the Bataleon Enemy which is their fastest base and stiffest board, designed for exactly what you describe, and it's traditional camber with TBT. You'll have the pop and be able to load your edges like you're used to, with some more float in pow, less catch through crud, and just alot of fun in general.


----------



## pinkrobe (Sep 29, 2008)

*Experience*

As luck would have it, production problems with the Jones Flagship mean that I won't get it until sometime in February. Fuck that. I called up a good friend who contacted a friend of theirs, and I am now the proud owner of a Rossignol Experience 163. Not as much steez as the Flagship, but it's more or less the same board.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Psi-Man said:


> 164 Timeless + Drake Podiums - the exact setup I was riding a couple years back. I think my Timeless was an 01 or 02. I will vouch for NeverSummer. I went from the Timeless to a 168 Premier, and recently demoed the new 161 Premier (2010 version). It was a blast to ride. I've got a good 30+lbs on you and you will have no problem downsizing a bit with these boards. Don't leary of the smaller size, they ride bigger than they look...IMO.


Yeah +1

I was on an 04 and 05 164 Timeless with SPI's....good boards, I enjoyed them. They remained pretty stiff, at least my '05 did ('04 was jacked). I went to a NS SL for something a little quicker and softer in the moguls. Quality build and it fits what I want it for.

I demoed a Custom X last year and wasn't blown away. As stiff as my Timeless, but more chatter/less dampening on ice was my impression.

Sounds like the Raptor is more what you're looking for in stiffness. And yeah, the RC changes the way you view lengths. My SL 161 handles like a 153-155 in the moguls, but gives me the speed and edge hold of a 161 (which is obviously less than my old 164) when burning the groomers.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Look into a Dark Series by Lib, worth every cent!


----------



## vslick (Mar 21, 2010)

I own an NS raptor and its great. awesome edgehold, good float etc. The only thing is I expected it to have a bit more dampening.


----------



## pinkrobe (Sep 29, 2008)

I wrote up a review of the Rossi Experience in another thread. I am VERY pleased with this board.


----------

